# bug spray



## dozer42 (May 23, 2006)

i was wondering if there was a all around bug spray that i can put on my plants? i went out for my first visit and some of my leaves are being eaten. not sure what is eating them, but i sure would like them to quit. i am in the process of mixing some of that flordia's fire sauce (the sauce with all of the peppers and dishsoap and water). dose that work as a all purpose bug spray, animal deterant?


----------



## chronicman (May 23, 2006)

use cigarette butt water


----------



## Hick (May 23, 2006)

dozer..that mixture is a good detrrant, not perfect, but good. But you may need too find out 'what' it is eating them, and attack it specifically.


----------

